# I Zip Bike Upgrade



## Watts Up (Jun 30, 2009)

I have the 450 watt 24V bike and want to run it at 48 volts. Is there a recommended controller that has a track record of reliability? I will be using this over the summer up north and will not have easy access to a repair shop so reliability is important.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

http://4qd.co.uk

Their 4QD is a good controller for this, and they also have others that may suit you even more depending on features you want, if your motor is a brushed motor. If it's brushless I don't know about those controllers yet.
________
Live sex


----------



## Watts Up (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks I have heard of the company but was not sure of their reliability, I have been looking at the kelly controllers as well but can not make up my mind. Also yes the present motor is brushed, but have thought of going to a brushless hub from nine continents.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I'm building a 2QD now (one of their very old 1990's models that they don't really support much nowadays), and according to Richard Torrens (4QD founder/owner) it's sturdy enough to probably melt solder/burn the board before it destroys its components if you abuse it. 

The others should be even better, being adapted over time from all the best parts of each following series. 

The company's controllers were used in various Robot Wars contestants, as well. 

Eric Peltzer's ebike http://peltzer.net/ebike also used these controllers, but his motor was powerful enough to need a bigger one than what he used at first, and he ended up using the Scoota 180. He notes on one page that he's already used it successfully for "well over three years". 

I'd say that's reliable. 
________
Washington Medical Marijuana


----------

